# Shrimp cooking help



## platinumaa (Sep 23, 2011)

im not too familiar with cooking seafood.. but we are cooking japanese tonight and i bought some big prawn shrimp.. with the legs still on em.. please give me some basic suggestions on how to cook this.. should i marinate em? and when i do cook em do i cook em in a sauce/recipe? if so please provide

thanks for the help !


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome to DC!  

I usually boil my shrimp in vinegar and Old Bay seasoning.  The method is on the tin.  You might try a teriaki marinade with such lovely big ones, then grill.  Plenty of recipes to be found here, I suspect!

Only caution is to not overcook.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's a quick and easy Japanese recipe for:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/shrimp-and-vegeable-tempura-74938.html#post1051601

From:

Japanese Food and Cooking
by; Stuart Griffin


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 23, 2011)

I went looking for the page from my book on "How NOT to Boil Shrimp," but it's not in this computer.

The best advice I can give is don't overcook them.  If you are preparing them simply, boil the seasoned water, put the shrimp in, put the lid on the pot and turn the heat OFF. Let it sit for 5 minutes, then drain the shrimp and put them on ice to stop the cooking.

If you're preparing the shrimp any other way (fried, sauteed with butter, etc.) DON'T cook the shrimp first.

Overcooked shrimp end up the texture of pencil erasers. Shrimp is far too expensive to ruin.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 23, 2011)

1/4 cup lime juice
1 cup water
About 8 large fresh basil leaves

Peal and devein the shrimp. Put the lime and water in a bowl. Wash the basil in cold water and then add to the lime and water. Using two forks, shred the basil leaves a bit. Stir it around a bit. Add the shrimp and marinate for one hour in the fridge. If there is not enough marinade to cover the shrimp make a little more (another half batch or whole batch depending on what you need).

Remove shrimp from marinade and slide onto thin skewers. If using wood or bamboo skewers make sure to soak them in water first so they won't burn. This can be done while the shrimp marinades. 

Place skewered shrimp on a hot grill. Cook 2 to 3 minutes per side. The shrimp should be just pink and should have just lost their translucent quality. Remove to a searving plate.

Searve over rice and stir fried veggies.

You can use some of the left over marinade to cook the rice in. Use one part marinade to two parts water. You can add a little ginger and soy sauce to the rice also if desired.

Pic of the shrimp marinating.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2011)

i've had shrimp prepared a million says, but never with lime and basil. that sounds veddy interesting. gonna have to try that, thanks pag!

for japanese style shrimp, here's a quickie.

using a sharp knife, split the shell down the back of the shrimp being sure to only go half way or less through. peel the shell, and pull out the poop vein. set shrimp aside. you can save the shells for shrimp stock, or just chuck them out.

mince a few cloves of garlic and an equal amount of ginger, fry for just a few seconds in a screaming hot pan with peanut or soy oil, then toss in the shrimp. stir fry for just a minute, then add a good splash of soy sauce, a chunk of butter, and a good splash of sake. stir fry for just a minute more, then sprinkle with sesame seeds.

plate around a mound of sticky white rice that's been seasoned with rice vinegar (or not), and if desired, a side bowl of  japanese mustard sauce for dipping.

hth.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 24, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i've had shrimp prepared a million says, but never with lime and basil. that sounds veddy interesting. gonna have to try that, thanks pag!
> 
> for japanese style shrimp, here's a quickie.
> 
> ...



It's really good. I was surprised by it. Just kind of was hit by the idea. No clue where it came from, just popped in my head and wouldn't leave. So I tried it and it's now my favorite way to have shrimp.


----------

